# Frage zu limit cpuid maximum auf ASUS P8Z77-V LX2



## dayday85 (2. April 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

was genau bewirkt diese UEFI - Option? Als Zusatzbeschreibung steht neben der Option: "Disable for Windows XP"

Hintergrund: Ich habe Zuhause ein Macbook Pro - und habe mir dafür Mountain Lion gekauft, ich mag das System, ich mag die GUI - Windows nutze ich halt nur zum Zocken 

Da bin ich auf die Idee gekommen einen Hackintosh + Dualboot mit Windows 7 zu machen. Schön und gut, momentan läuft die Kiste mit eben dieser Option (deaktiviert) super geil, auch die ganze Hardware wurde erkannt, auch meine GTX 670, alles supi  (Wenn die Option "Enabled" ist dann kriege ich beim Booten eine Kernel - Panic)

Nun befürchte ich jedes Mal die Option im BIOS ändern zu müssen wenn ich Windows benutzen will und umgekehrt... Google findet außer leichten Anhaltspunkten nicht wirklich etwas zu diesem Thema.

Ich möchte halt nicht einen riesen Aufwand betreiben um nachher zu merken das etwas nicht läuft - falls die Option nämlich beim Zocken schadet, oder Windows dadurch Probleme hat, bringt mir das Ganze herzlich wenig.


----------



## OctoCore (3. April 2013)

Disable for Windows XP bedeutet praktisch "für Windows XP und seine Nachfolger"
Die neueren CPUs melden bei der CPU-Abfrage Werte zurück, mit der ältere Winversionen (z.B. Win9x) nicht unbedingt etwas anfangen können.
Dafür ist das gedacht - spätestens seit dem Pentium4 mit HT wurden die CPU-ID-Bits umdefiniert, um Infos zu Hyperthreading, Cores etc. unterzubringen. Und erst Win XP kann sie vernünftig interpretieren - Win 2000 noch nicht, darum kommt Win 2000 nicht vernünftig mit Hyperthreading klar.
Man kann auch sagen, dass bei "enabled" die überflüssigen Infos für ältere Betriebssysteme abgesäbelt werden, um sie nicht zu verwirren.


----------

